#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα: Aρτιότητα σε κατάτμηση εκτός σχεδίου

## anavatis

Γειά σας.
Σε εκτός σχεδίου μερίδα έχει γίνει πρόσφατα (2011) κατάτμηση σε τέσσερα ίσα οικόπεδα 4100τ.μ.. Στο τοπογραφικό υπάρχει βεβαίωση από Τοπογράφο Μηχανικό για το σύνολο της μερίδας ότι είναι άρτια και οικοδομίσιμη, ύστερα από πρόσφατη (2011) σχετική έγκριση του Δασαρχείου. Για τα δύο από τα 4 οικόπεδα στο βάθος της μερίδας έχει δημιουργηθεί δουλεία διόδου 6 μ. Το τελευταίο πίσω οικόπεδο που εξυπηρετείται από το πλάτος της δουλείας και μόνο είναι επίσης άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο παρόλο που δεν έχει πρόσωπο 25μ. σε κοινόχρηστο δρόμο ? Με άλλα λόγια, η βεβαίωση αρτίοτητας ολόκληρης της μερίδας συνεπάγεται και αρτιότητα για τα επιμέρους οικόπεδα?

Σημείωση: Δεν προυπάρχει κανένας δρόμος αλλά η βεβαίωση του Δασαρχείου αναφέρεται στο χαρακτηρισμό ενός νέου δρόμου ως κοινόχρηστου στο μπροστά όριο της μερίδας.

----------

